# 8.0-BETA3 sysinstall bug?



## ajo (Aug 25, 2009)

I downloaded the 8.0-BETA3 memstick img and transfered it to a USB-stick. Everything worked fine until the setup should be slicing partiontions, then sysinstall freaked out.

There's two drives detected ad0 and da0. When partitioning the ad0 is selected. But when slicing da0 suddenly appears as the drive to slice up. If cancelling and doing it again ad0 shows up - just as it should.
But when commiting the whole installation it fails with the following message:


```
Unable to find device node /dev/ad4s1b in /dev. The creation of the file systems will be aborted.
```

So what I did was to use a 7.1-RELEASE img and changed the release name to 8.0-BETA3 to get the BETA3 to install properly.


Though when booting the successfully installed BETA3 it gets stuck with a "Can't find boot partition message" - though the keyboard works now (opposite to the BETA2), and that's another story.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 25, 2009)

IIRC, a recent (2009 08-13 _8 disc1) here, would not
install to sata,  at the selection screen (choose mount point or
another), "no" drives were listed at the top to choose from. The
no device node error also appeared when time to commit changes to
disk... (ad10 iirc)


----------



## zeiz (Aug 26, 2009)

I installed successfully from ftp with 6.4 CD ( >custom>change 6.4 to 8.0-beta3.)
On my machine from 7.1 to 8-beta2 the sysinstall has been hanging right after start: "probing devices...Segmentation fault (core dumpted)" Same picture if invoke it from HDD after install. 
In beta3 sysinstall works normally (from HDD) on my machine! 
I decided not to burn CDs anymore: from ftp same speed and I download only what I want.


----------

